# Lonestar Pipe



## Twig Man (Dec 13, 2012)

Ryan made this pipe for me and it is a great one!! My camera dosent do it justice. It is briar with an ebonite stem. Thanks Ryan for a great looking and great smoking pipe!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2012)

WOW- he does nice work!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 14, 2012)

Woohooo ! I'm Famous !
Glad you like it :irishjig:


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 14, 2012)

Sweet looking pipe! You'll get some good use out of it


----------

